# Are Cubans Legal?



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Another thread in the All Cigars lounge prompted me to post this for clarification.

Are Cubans legal? Many seem to ask this often.

Here is a quick, simple answer so there is no confusion.

Yes and No.

If processed properly via INS and given a residency status, Cubans are in fact legal in the US and are eligible for legal employment.
Heck, many end up becoming Naturalized Citizens with passports and all and are free to travel about.
I am living proof of that.

Hope this once and for all puts the "Are Cubans Legal" question to rest.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

:r Where is that d$ickhead smilie.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

So what about ISOMs?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> So what about ISOMs?


I guess I need to start a new one on that.
:r


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> So what about ISOMs?


I'm fairly certain that every Island South of Miami is a legal island.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

croatan said:


> I'm fairly certain that every Island South of Miami is a legal island.


We think alike?

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=22260


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Blueface said:


> We think alike?
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=22260


Great minds...


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

I knew it would happen sooner or later.....  
:r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

In light of recent posts, important to clarify yet once again.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

one of my best friends is a cuban. Crazy guy but a hell of a friend. He currently owns a twin turbo viper.


----------



## Spacecataz (Jun 25, 2006)

I use to have a family of cubans who lived nextdoor, they use to have me over dinner once in a while, what is that fried bannana dish called?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Spacecataz said:


> I use to have a family of cubans who lived nextdoor, they use to have me over dinner once in a while, what is that fried bannana dish called?


Fried Plantains.
A type of banana that can only be eaten fried or boiled.
Can be fried both ripe or green.
Can be boiled ripe in its skin.
Any of the three are delicious and all different.
If you have them in your area, pick some up and PM me for recipe.

Puerto Ricans also mash it to make Pasteles.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Purely for the purpose of helping so many newbs.
The fact I am humoring myself has nothing to do with it.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Another thread in the All Cigars lounge prompted me to post this for clarification.
> 
> Are Cubans legal? Many seem to ask this often.
> 
> ...


:r F***ing hilarious. Smartass!


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Purely for the purpose of helping so many newbs.
> The fact I am humoring myself has nothing to do with it.


I know a Cuban we're gonna make illegal if he keeps up this chit...
PS - And he's helping me rack up a few points following him around here...


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

At first I thought, "oh no, someone is trolling for credits on the wrong forum," but then I saw that Blueface started this one, so knew everything would be ok.

Still laughing.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Damn Carlos, can you earn credits for reviving old threads, then having new posts go up on that thread.......


I guess you can


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> So what about ISOMs?


All the smokes are legal in the US from Islands South of Miami except Cubans.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I would like to bump this to clarify yet again as there always seems to be misconception on this subject.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Blueface said:


> I would like to bump this to clarify yet again as there always seems to be misconception on this subject.


Thanks for the clarification Carlos.


----------



## The Pict (Jan 6, 2007)

Always good to remind folk of how delicious plaintains are, but remember you can get them from other places than Cuba!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

.....ahhhh.....I remember when....


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Blueface said:


> .....ahhhh.....I remember when....


can you remember when you last had a cigar?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

newcigarz said:


> can you remember when you last had a cigar?


Actually broke down and had a few this weekend.
Two yesterday while I cried over the Giants.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Plantains are legal but I wouldn't try and smoke one.
I did know a Cuban girl at one time and she was legal. 

Her profession may not have been but she was.


----------

